# Starting up another batch of lights



## mcbrat (Jun 19, 2018)

Completed Op 1 on 2 bodies so far.
Will be a variety of metals.....


----------



## Zandar (Jun 19, 2018)

I'm waiting to see what neat things you come up with!


----------



## mcbrat (Jun 19, 2018)

these will be similar to the last set, but mostly 18350 this time through.


Last group...
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?444945-FS-Brat-Guy-(McBrat)-Lights


----------



## mcbrat (Jun 22, 2018)

http://imgur.com/gallery/u8K0pt3


----------



## mcbrat (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## mcbrat (Jun 25, 2018)

Added a couple brass and a copper to this batch...


----------



## mcbrat (Aug 14, 2018)

this batch is up to 9 count. I need to stop starting lights, and finish some


----------



## mcbrat (Sep 24, 2018)

So these 7 are as follows:
2 brass
2 nickel silver
1 copper
1 sintered bronze
1 marine bronze/naval brass

Bodies are all 18350. I have not started cutting heads yet, so option for single emitter long head, or short head for triple or aspheric engine.
Can also choose head crenelations or not, clipped or not, and some design flexibility. PM me if interested in any of these, and we can discuss option for full custom build and cost estimate.


----------



## mcbrat (Nov 23, 2018)

copper one moving along.....


----------



## mcbrat (Dec 7, 2018)

working this one for my brother in law.

This is the body tube set. can either be run with 1 or 2 cells 2x26650)!. Ti Body Tubes, Marine bronze connector, and will have bronze tail and head.
Will run a OR/Lux-RC 371d (V5) driver to take advantage of the pair of batteries.


----------



## mcbrat (Jan 10, 2019)

the latest from the batch I started in July....


----------



## id30209 (Jan 10, 2019)

Any Ti in sight?


----------



## mcbrat (Jan 10, 2019)

id30209 said:


> Any Ti in sight?


There's some in my bar stock drawer, but need to finish up the ones in progress first...


----------



## mcbrat (Feb 7, 2019)

Pics of same light with an aspheric kit engine installed..


----------



## Tejasandre (Feb 7, 2019)

Looking good


----------



## id30209 (Feb 7, 2019)

Oh yeah....[emoji3]


----------



## mcbrat (Jul 28, 2019)

So the last 5 from the lights started last year i finally got to! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## mcbrat (Jul 28, 2019)

http://www.indysworld.com/flashlights/last5.jpg

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## lightknot (Jul 30, 2019)

Fabulous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mcbrat (Jul 30, 2019)

Suppose i should add what they are. . L-R :
Superconductor
Sintered Bronze (SAE 841)
Nickel Silver
Nickel Silver (cr2 sized)
Carbon Damascus. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## badtziscool (Jul 30, 2019)

Are these for sale anywhere?


----------



## mcbrat (Jul 30, 2019)

badtziscool said:


> Are these for sale anywhere?


Not yet. The damascus was a customer request, and the superconductor will be an auction light in my fb group. The middle 3 will be posted for sale both here and in my group. Im thibking these will have my aspheric set up, but the heads are sized to allow triples too. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## mcbrat (Aug 3, 2019)

badtziscool said:


> Are these for sale anywhere?



posting 2 lights up for sale shortly


----------



## Edog006 (Aug 3, 2019)

Any prices or specs you can share?


----------



## mcbrat (Aug 3, 2019)

Edog006 said:


> Any prices or specs you can share?



Since I make so few lights, I just put them up in my same sale post found here.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?444945-FS-Brat-Guy-(McBrat)-Lights

link is also in my signature.


----------



## mcbrat (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## mcbrat (Aug 8, 2019)

Here's the finished product on the damascus light. 

Carbon damascus Deuce 18350 with UV Dragon mule. Added a brass liner/spacer to place the engine in proper location. This allows for future engine swap to normal triple with optic or one of the single conversion engines from Devin. Ti Alien V2 clip and black oxide screws.


----------



## mcbrat (Aug 8, 2019)

and my first superconductor light that is being sold by auction on FB.


----------



## mcbrat (Aug 20, 2019)

the new owner of the damascus UV dragon has it for sale in some FB groups. he's used to carrying Ti, and can't get used to the weight of the damascus


----------

